# Not an obvious follow on to a TT...



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

I part ex'd my TT for an x-type.

I actually like it a lot.

I know, I'll get me coat...  

Andy


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Good car.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Don't take the pi$$, that's what i'm driving this week, as my M5 went to it's new owner today (all happened very quickly).

Just got to decide what to do next but have 2 possibles that i may post about tomorrow as they're a bit opposite ends if that makes sense.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Don't take the pi$$, that's what i'm driving this week, as my M5 went to it's new owner today (all happened very quickly).
> 
> Just got to decide what to do next but have 2 possibles that i may post about tomorrow as they're a bit opposite ends if that makes sense.


How do you expect us to sleep tonight ? :wink:


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> Don't take the pi$$, that's what i'm driving this week, as my M5 went to it's new owner today (all happened very quickly).
> 
> Just got to decide what to do next but have 2 possibles that i may post about tomorrow as they're a bit opposite ends if that makes sense.


Anything exciting?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

One of my colleagues runs a 3.0 sport estate, can't help but be impressed by it.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice purple car gone


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Good car.


Honest John.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I've driven a mondeo and the x-type and they have a great chassis and felt really good to drive. Im sure you like it. Enjoy (4WD version i assume?)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I had a X-Type when someone hit the back of my MkI , very handy at Christmas


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

purplett said:


> I part ex'd my TT for an x-type.
> 
> I actually like it a lot.
> 
> ...


Thats an alright car nothing to feel  about . Has a nice badge and a is a nice style for your family too .


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Dotti said:


> purplett said:
> 
> 
> > I part ex'd my TT for an x-type.
> ...


Sounds like a Borat car review :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

So what happened to the Ibis White Mk2 with Purple leather Andy ?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Well after a lot of dilemas over a TVR and a cancelled Mark II I put a deposit down on a Jag!

http://www.jaguarcxf.com/

I am number nine on the list. When I saw the dealer on the sunday I was sixth by the time I put the money down on tues I was number nine, should be here early next year.

So maybe its not that unusual to go from TT to a Jag


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> So what happened to the Ibis White Mk2 with Purple leather Andy ?


Cor, love that colour combo 8)


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Yes Tosh, full time AWD (but wasn't all that good last week on compacted ice - but then what was?). It's got no acceleration compared to a my old remapped car, 2.5 v6 or not, it's a heavy car, with an auto box. Makes a nice sound but not a lot else. Drinks juice though :?

Hi Rob - that's still the plan, but having started a new job near High Wycombe I have a long commute so wanted to go auto for all those stop start hours on the M25. We also want to move house (but still in Reigate) so need to cut down monthly payments in readiness for the monstrous mortgage. PLUS the kids (now taller than me) had to go either in the Purple One or its replacement or my daughter's Saxo. All in all, I was offered an amazing deal on the part ex that was a clear Â£2k above Audi Crawley's trade in for a new TT that wouldn't be delivered until Sept, so I just went for it.

Sooooo.... I'm waiting for a year or so before revisiting the Mk2. Don't worry, I'll be back!! And yes Dotti, I'll still be going for white & purple combo 8)

PS - thanks for all the supportive comments from everyone else. I gave up the **** on 1st Jan and am still off them. Much easier than giving up being one of the TT crowd I can tell you. Feel a bit of an outsider now 

Andy


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm a closet Jag fan, remember going in one as a lad and liked it


----------

